# Sonntag 14.04. für die, die die Singletrails mögen und...



## X-Präsi (9. April 2002)

...weder 
- bei der Draisinentour die Schienen unsicher machen (schon ausgebucht), noch 
- mit der Beinhart-Hobbygruppe betont gemütlich durch den Rheingau cruisen (Start 11 Uhr in Schierstein), noch
- beim Festival von Go Crazy die Massenbewegung suchen  

wollen, können mit mir die Singletrail-Highlights im alten Stammrevier Binger Wald unter die Stollen nehmen.

Hier kleiner Vorgeschmack auf den Eselspfad:






Relativ kurz mit 35 Km / 900 Hm. Dafür aber mit den Singletrail-Highlights des Binger Waldes, knackig und teilweise recht anspruchsvoll  (Eselspfad, Kreuzbachklamm & Co.)

Start ist um 11 Uhr in Bingen auf dem Parkplatz an der Nahebrücke (Ecke Bingerbrückerstraße / Gerbhausstraße).

Wer mag, kann auch um 9.30 Uhr ab Mainz mit mir mit dem Rad zum Treff rollen (lockeres Tempo).

Habt Ihr Böcke ? Einfach hier posten oder anrufen 0178 78 555 62


----------



## Jezzto (9. April 2002)

klingt verlockend.   

Zumal ich als Wiesbadener (keine Vorurteile bitte, hab ich auch nich        ) sonst immer im Taunus bike.
Vor vielen, vielen Jahren (so lange bike ich schon...) war ich einmal in der Gegend und es gab gute Trails dort. Aber wem sag ich das. 
Ich kenn mich da aber null aus, auch von wegen der Anfahrt. Ich komme mim Auto. Mein Schell-Atlas ist da aber nich genau genug. 
Kannst Du mir die Anfahrt noch etwas detailierter beschreiben ?

>>Start ist um 11 Uhr in Bingen auf dem Parkplatz an der Nahebrücke (Ecke Bingerbrückerstraße / Gerbhausstraße).<<
Kenn ich leider nich und find ich so bestimmt auch nich.  

Also wenn nix dazwischen kommt (Sa. abend bin ich auf ner Geb.Fete, werde mich aber zurückhalten) 
cu

Da ich noch nicht mit den Beinharten gefahren bin, werden wir uns am Bike erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (10. April 2002)

Hi Leutz !

Dann auf mehrfachen Wunsch hier noch die Anfahrtbeschreibung zum Parkplatz in Bingen aus Richtung Mainz:

A 60 bis Abfahrt Bingen/St.Goar/B9 - immer geradeaus halten bis Bingen-Bingerbrück - dort an der Ampel Höhe Spardabank rechts runter Richtung Hauptbahnhof - unten dann rechts halten über die Nahebrücke und direkt hinter der Brücke rechts ab in die Gerbhausstr. und direkt nach rechts auf den Parkplatz (=Start)  einbiegen (gegenüber Ristorante Calimero). Ist sonntags sogar gebührenfrei 

@ Jezzto: Wir nehmen sogar Wiesbadener mit und Du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## galli (10. April 2002)

Hoi z'samme!

So und damit es bergauf schön gemütlich wird, werde ich mich als Vetreter der FR-Fraktion wohl einreihen. 

Und nachdem die Highlight's der Ziegelei alle 'abgehakt' sind (naja, der große Double fehlt noch, aber noch ist nicht Sonntag )  muss man sich ja mal wieder was anderes gönnen, gelle?

seeya
galli


----------



## Hardy (10. April 2002)

Hi,

wenn es meiner Mum wieder besser geht bin ich auch dabei,
würd mir richtig spaß machen !!!


----------



## boysix25 (10. April 2002)

bin auch dabei,

habe ja meine trail-leidenschaft am gardasee wieder entdeckt!
nachdem mich unser präsi erstmal den berg raufgequält hatte (1 stunde schieben und tragen),
wurde ich aber dann mit einer schönen trailabfahrt belohnt

cu, sascha


----------



## Ripman (10. April 2002)

Hi Präsi,

da bin ich dabei !! Ist mir sehr recht, von Gunsenum aus loszurollern. 9:30 beim Opel Becker vorm Schaufenster, ist das ok ? Apropos, ich müsste so gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder in Gonsenheim sein, ist das zu schaffen ? Ohne Stress meine ich.

Grüsse

Jürgen


----------



## X-Präsi (10. April 2002)

@ ripman:

wie heut beim plattenflick-treff besprochen, 9.30 bei mir und ich denke, dass das mit 15 uhr zurücksein eine hetze würde. und dat is nix für`n alten sack wie mich 
rechne mal lieber mit 16 uhr


----------



## Fubbes (10. April 2002)

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, ob ich mitkommen kann, aber wenn ihr um 1600 wieder in Mainz sein wollt, wird das eine sehr knappe Tour. Einkehren (z.B. im Gerhardshof) ist da von vorneherein ausgeschlossen. Ist aber auch kein Beinbruch. Dann bin ich mal früher zu Hause.

Daniel


----------



## Black-Rock (10. April 2002)

@ präsi was stellt dein userpic dar?


----------



## X-Präsi (11. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Black-Rock _
> *@ präsi was stellt dein userpic dar? *



Auf dem Pic ist Cindy, die damalige Freundin des Bike-Redakteurs Schorsch B. und ehemalige DH-Worldcup-Pilotin auf einem Stück des Eselpfades zu sehen, den wir ihnen für den Bericht in der Bike gezeigt haben. Das Bild war auch in der Bike zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (11. April 2002)

@präsi
Ich galube, er meinte deinen Avatar. Dieses süße kleine Quietschedingens


----------



## Maike (11. April 2002)

@ präsi hab ich da was verpasst...war da schon was in der bike drin jetzt ???

also mit sonntag geht auch bei mir klar...auch ich werde mich mal wieder einer clubtour anschließen, und die trails im binger wald ausprobieren...bin ja mal gespannt bin bisher nur 1x dort gefahren 
aber gut evtl. komme ich auch zum treffpunkt...muss nochmal mit galli quatschen...evtl kann man ja zusammenfahren.

bis sonntag...
bzw evtl. schon freitag zum stammtisch !

cu maike


----------



## X-Präsi (11. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Fubbes _
> *@präsi
> Ich galube, er meinte deinen Avatar. Dieses süße kleine Quietschedingens  *



Bezeichne meinen treuen Weggefährten "Piet die Krabbe" bitte nie wieder als schnödes Quietschedings  

Dabei handelt es sich um ein multifunktionales Hightechteil, das zum Einen bei Benutzung ganz automatisch freundliche Gesichter bei Wanderern erzeugt und zum Anderen vollautomatisch durch akustische Signale anzeigt, wenn der Trail wirklich heftig wird (=DH-Indikator) 

@ Maike: 

Wäre schön, wenn Du mal wieder dabei wärst ! Dann lernst Du auch garnatiert noch ein paar neue Herausforderungen der Region kennen.
Und der bike-Bericht war schon in der Ausgabe 12/95. Gott - so alt sind wir schon ...


----------



## galli (11. April 2002)

Mist! hab ganz vergessen, daß ich am Sonntag schon zum Brunch eingeladen bin ...  

irgendwas kommt aber auch immer dazwischen - kann mich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern wann ich das letzte mal im Binger Wald war - bestimmt schon 3 Jahre her ...  

Dann werde ich mir eben erst den Bauch voll schlagen und dann wohl mal wieder die heimischen Trails heimsuchen... 

seeya
galli


----------



## X-Präsi (12. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von galli _
> *Mist! hab ganz vergessen, daß ich am Sonntag schon zum Brunch eingeladen bin ...
> 
> irgendwas kommt aber auch immer dazwischen - kann mich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern wann ich das letzte mal im Binger Wald war - bestimmt schon 3 Jahre her ...
> ...



es wird ein *FETTES ENDE* mit Dir nehmen ...
und dann machen wir dann so lustige Spielchen mit Dir


----------



## Ripman (12. April 2002)

Hi Präsi,

ja, Sonntag bei Dir. Geht klar. Ich werde dann vermutlich auf die Einkehr verzichten, damit unser Besuch am Sonntag nicht den Kuchen alleine essen muss. 15:00 ist leider bei mir Pflicht, hauptsache ich bekommen die meisten Trails zu Gesicht und noch ein paar Kilometer auf den Tacho (und HM).

Grüsse

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (13. April 2002)

wenn`s Wetter nicht zu grauselig ist, sieht der Fahrplan des Beinhart-Express nach Bingen wie folgt aus:

9.30 Uhr ab MZ-Gonsenheim, Am Müllerwäldchen 21
10 Uhr ab Budenheimer Bahnhof, vor der Kneipe "Zum Seiko"
10.30 Uhr ab Anlegestelle Fähre Ingelheim
11 Uhr an am Startplatz in Bingen

Wenn`s feucht und kalt sein sollte oder extrem stürmt oder schneit oder so, starten wir vielleicht  auch erst ab Bingen.

Das erfahrt Ihr dann morgen Früh um ca. 08.45 hier im Forum.


----------



## Rockside (13. April 2002)

Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren. Da steht ne fette Erkältung dazwischen.

Gruss,   Rolf


----------



## Heinz Hide (13. April 2002)

Na dann gute Besserung, Jek-man, und zieh Dich nächstes mal ein bisschen wärmer an  

Gruß
Heinz


----------



## radicalric (13. April 2002)

Morgen ist es nun endlich soweit, der Winter ist rum und der Binger Wald wartet auf unsere Stollen. Nach intensiver Spinnningvorbereitung geht es an die Höhenmeter in freier Natur. Fahrräder jenseits der 14 kg Grenze fahren am besten in den Gonsenheimer Wald, damit die Leute noch im hellen nach Hause kommen. Sehen wir morgen weiter.


----------



## X-Präsi (14. April 2002)

Morgen Leutz !

Das Wetter ist denkbar schlecht, um 100 Km ab Mainz zu machen.

Aber für die Runde durch den Binger Wald reichts auf jeden Fall.
Start also um 11 in Bingen, wie geplant. Wer mag, kann sich um 10.15 Uhr bei mir treffen, um mit dem Auto rüber zu fahren.

WEr sich von dem grausligen Wetter nicht abhalten läßt, sollte was Tockenes zum Anziehen mitnehmen, zum wechseln nach der Rast im Gerhardshof.


----------



## Mr. Hide (14. April 2002)

Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, daß ihr mich heute vermisst habt:
Gestern war ich Zahnärzten und Rechtsanwälten statt mit den Beinharten unterwegs und das hat sich gleich gerächt. Einer von denen hing immer am Handy (nerv) und bei dem Versuch, ihn  zu überholen, hat´s mich auf so doofem Schotter bei 30 Sachen hingelegt  Vorderrad weggerutscht und Tschüß!Ich sollte lieber wieder zum Gardasee (träum). Na ja, meine Schulter tut ein wenig weh und das Knie wird davon auch nicht beser. Also heute lieber mal ´ne Pause. 
Hoffe, ihr hattet viel Spaß, vor allem Präsi und sein Cannondale 

Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch abend in Gunsenum.
Heinz


----------



## Black-Rock (14. April 2002)

wer beim biken telefoniert und das auch noch ewig voir allem wenn er mit ner gruppe unnerwegs is .. krank


----------



## X-Präsi (14. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Hide _
> *Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, daß ihr mich heute vermisst habt:*
> 
> stimmt - du warst ja garnicht dabei
> ...


----------



## X-Präsi (14. April 2002)

*



Original geschrieben von Mr. Hide 
Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, daß ihr mich heute vermisst habt:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> stimmt - du warst ja garnicht dabei
> 
> *Gestern war ich Zahnärzten und Rechtsanwälten statt mit den Beinharten unterwegs und das hat sich gleich gerächt. Einer von denen hing immer am Handy (nerv) und bei dem Versuch, ihn  zu überholen, hat´s mich auf so doofem Schotter bei 30 Sachen hingelegt  Vorderrad weggerutscht und Tschüß!Ich sollte lieber wieder zum Gardasee (träum). Na ja, meine Schulter tut ein wenig weh und das Knie wird davon auch nicht beser. Also heute lieber mal ´ne Pause.*
> mmmh - warum hast du den handyman nicht einfach mit ins verderben gerissen - dann wärst du vermutlich wenigstens weich gefallen
> ...


----------



## Jezzto (14. April 2002)

Nabnd,

war ne super Tour, all die vielen schönen Trails...
Schade, daß ich am Schluß die Extraschleife auch nich mehr gebacken gekriegt habe.  
Wie gesagt, Grundlage ist halt die Grundlage.
Wird sich mit meinem neuen Bike aber bald dramatisch verbessern, weils wieder viel mehr Spaß macht 
(lechtz, hechel)           

Hoffe es gibt bald wieder eine Singletrail Tour.
Ich kann Euch auch mal eine schöne, knifflige Highlights-Tour auf der anderen Rheinseite zeigen (z.B. 1200 Hm Eiserne Hand, Schläferskopf und Hohe Wurzel , uphill auch Singletrails, ne echte Herausforderung)
Von dort kann man dann z.B. nach Mainz etc. gucken, auch schön 
   

man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jezzto (14. April 2002)




----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (14. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Hide _
> *Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, daß ihr mich heute vermisst habt:
> Einer von denen hing immer am Handy (nerv) und bei dem Versuch, ihn  zu überholen, hat´s mich auf so doofem Schotter bei 30 Sachen hingelegt  Vorderrad weggerutscht und Tschüß!Heinz *



Komm Heinz erzähl nix, hättst wohl besser auf'n Weg geguckt als auf auf die Ria.
WAS SOLL DAS, DU HAST DOCH EINEN FREUND ??
und die Ria weiss eh, was los ist.


----------



## X-Präsi (14. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jezzto _
> *...Ich kann Euch auch mal eine schöne, knifflige Highlights-Tour auf der anderen Rheinseite zeigen (z.B. 1200 Hm Eiserne Hand, Schläferskopf und Hohe Wurzel , uphill auch Singletrails, ne echte Herausforderung)
> Von dort kann man dann z.B. nach Mainz etc. gucken, auch schön
> 
> ...



Hi Jezzto !

Schön, dass es Dir gefallen hat  Ansonsten sind wir für jede Schandtat bereit  Also he rmit den Rheingau-Trails !


----------



## Hardy (14. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von radicalric _
> *Morgen ist es nun endlich soweit, der Winter ist rum und der Binger Wald wartet auf unsere Stollen. Nach intensiver Spinnningvorbereitung geht es an die Höhenmeter in freier Natur. Fahrräder jenseits der 14 kg Grenze fahren am besten in den Gonsenheimer Wald, damit die Leute noch im hellen nach Hause kommen. Sehen wir morgen weiter. *




Ja eine Frage hätte ich dann doch wo warst du, habe extra mein 15kg bike dabei gehabt um euch zu bremsen und du kommst einfach nicht hast einfach nur dein rad dem Präsi mitgegeben.

tststs.


----------



## galli (15. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von radicalric _
> *Morgen ist es nun endlich soweit, der Winter ist rum und der Binger Wald wartet auf unsere Stollen. Nach intensiver Spinnningvorbereitung geht es an die Höhenmeter in freier Natur. Fahrräder jenseits der 14 kg Grenze fahren am besten in den Gonsenheimer Wald, damit die Leute noch im hellen nach Hause kommen. Sehen wir morgen weiter. *



Stimmt!  Bei den Leuten mit den Leichtbauten wird's bergab schon ziemlich früh dunkel    ... da sollte man schon etwas mehr Zeit mitbringen  






seeya
galli


----------

